# Major Picture Overload (Serious DUW)



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

It was a nice sunny day, so I tried to get some new pictures for the website. I succeeded in some places, some places, not so much!

The best of the results:

Open Doors Farm Hidden Bunny (Mini-Snubian)



















River Bottom's Caiti:










Alexander Farm TX Hallie:










K-n-S Farm True Hope:










Open Doors Farm White Isis:



















Harlequin Beau's Juliet:



















River Bottom's Lillian:










Harlequin Black Pepper:










Open Doors Farm Pixie Dust (Snubian):





































K-n-S Farm BBQ Rudy:










Udderly Country Seven Up:




























Udderly Country Indiana:



















My favorite picture:










Edited to add more pics; I wasn't joking when I said DUW!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

How nice, I love them. Juliet and Rudy are my favs. I love the color in both of them! Congrats on the herd though.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Oh yes, Julie has just a gorgeous coat. Isis right now is my favorite, excluding my heart pet and first goat, Hope, of course. 

I've definitively got a little herd going here, and its great to finally not have to worry about the size of their pen! Can't wait to make it even BIGGER!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are so cute! Rudy and Juliet sure have neat markings!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Wow! I remember when you first got Rudy! And now look at her! Very pretty!! 

And "Harlequin Beau's Juliet", what a name! 

I'm thinking my favorite are your Snubians! I like their ears!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Yup indeed! It feels like a LONG time ago since we brought home Rudy, but really, it's not been so long has it? She sure has some a long way; she used to have the roughest coat, all scruffy and dull. Now it's smooth and shiny and soft. I consider her one of my "originals", and she and Hope (the TRUE original, my first, when I decided to get into goats again, dairy goats this time!) are the only ones left from the originals. 

Although is miss Rudy doesn't settle this year, I may have to think about other options!

Juliet's sire is named Beau, and she was produced by Harlequin Nigerian Dwarves.  Though very few of my goats are registered, even the ones that aren't have names that reflect where they came from, except for my "originals!" I claim them because I was the first person to truly lay hands on them and "tame" them so to speak.

I definitely am a sucker for the Snubian and her doeling. I have always loved Pixie and when I got the chance to own her AND her doeling, I sure jumped on it. Despite the fact they are some of the most obnoxious sounding goats EVER! But hey they fit right in with Rudy, who also has an awful annoying voice hehe.


I'm glad you guys like the pictures


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice goats you have there.... :thumb:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Snubian?

I loved the pics!! Gorgeous goaties!!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Saanan/Nubian cross hehe. 

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

I thought maybe, but wanted to make sure! LOL!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

A very pretty herd of ladies you have...and yes, Hope is a fav of mine as is Pepper. You have added not only color but character with a mixed her, the Snubians are really sweet looking and wow has Isis grown! She'll be giving you some very pretty babies in the future, love the B/E with the white coat.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Isn't she just gorgeous? Lily there is her dam, if you couldn't tell hehe. They''re just about mirror images of each other. 

I am delighted with how things are going now, and breeding time is coming up soon! The bucks I will be using are gorgeous, a blue eyed moonspotted Nigerian for most of the Nigi does, and a big handsome moonspotted Nubian for the two standard does.

Can't wait!!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I love 7 up. What great ears! Very pretty goats.

Gina


----------

